# Best Aftermarket Springs for the A3?



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

With the aim to minimize the reduction in ride quality, which springs would you recommend for the A3 with standard suspension?

Just looking for a mild drop and don't want it to ride as harsh as the S-line suspension because of road conditions here.

H&R OE Sports would have been the best choice, but they aren't developing that.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

I am waiting for Eibach.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

How much does it lower the car by?

Is it linear or progressive?

When will you get them?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

are you looking for linear or progressive?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Linear.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> H&R OE Sports would have been the best choice, but they aren't developing that.


That's True! I called H&R to verify this. 

I prefer a Linear setup with OE struts/shocks but decided to give the H&R Sport setup a try due to the great pricing. I will post my impressions once they are installed.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> That's True! I called H&R to verify this.
> 
> I prefer a Linear setup with OE struts/shocks but decided to give the H&R Sport setup a try due to the great pricing. I will post my impressions once they are installed.


Which stock suspension do you have? The standard, sports, or the S-line?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Which stock suspension do you have? The standard, sports, or the S-line?


I have the standard. My Fender To Ground (FTG) measurements are 27" on all 4 corners. What do you have and what are your Fender to Ground measurements?


The H&R sports shoulder lower 1.3" per the H&R website. That should bring me to around 25 1/2"- 25 3/4" FTG. That should be safe for my area.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> I have the standard. My Fender To Ground (FTG) measurements are 27" on all 4 corners. What do you have and what are your Fender to Ground measurements?
> 
> 
> The H&R sports shoulder lower 1.3" per the H&R website. That should bring me to around 25 1/2"- 25 3/4" FTG. That should be safe for my area.


I have the standard as well, but I am worried about the 1.3" drop.

I am one of the weirdos who got an S-line with standard suspension. I am worried that the 1.3" drop will make it ride harsher than the S-line suspension, which I didn't prefer.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> Which stock suspension do you have? The standard, sports, or the S-line?


There is a S-Line suspension setup which is different / lower than the Sport Package / Sport Suspension?


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

A3_yuppie said:


> There is a S-Line suspension setup which is different / lower than the Sport Package / Sport Suspension?


My dealership had a 1.8 S-Line that appeared lower then the H&R springs.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

VWNCC said:


> Linear.


h&r sport springs are not linear.
where are you located?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> How much does it lower the car by?
> 
> Is it linear or progressive?
> 
> When will you get them?


I think they are still in development.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

I just got my springs in.. Maybe this weekend I will install them?

H&R Part #50340


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice....please keep us posted.

A thorough review would be nice


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Nice....please keep us posted.
> 
> A thorough review would be nice


Thanks!

I'm actually impressed so far, when compared to the S3 H&R springs it appears the A3 springs are not as progressive and appear more constant which is similar to a Linear Spring.

I measured from Center Axle to peak of fender and on all 4 corners is measured ~15". The Fender to Ground in my garage was ~27" on all 4 corners.

I'm feeling very very optimistic about these springs.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

FLtrooper said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm actually impressed so far, when compared to the S3 H&R springs it appears the A3 springs are not as progressive and appear more constant which is similar to a Linear Spring.
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks!

How about some before and after pics?

How is the ride quality?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

VWNCC said:


> Nice....please keep us posted.
> 
> A thorough review would be nice


I wrote up a giant review, you missed it?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7097554-2015-Audi-S3-introduction&p=87148023#post87148023


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> I wrote up a giant review, you missed it?
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7097554-2015-Audi-S3-introduction&p=87148023#post87148023


Your review isn't applicable as you have an S3, so your stock suspension and damper are already a lot stiffer to begin with. FLtrooper had the standard A3 suspension. The difference is what I am interested in.

Also, FLtrooper suspects that the A3 H&R sportspring to be different from the S3 H&R sportspring.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Your review isn't applicable as you have an S3, so your stock suspension and damper are already a lot stiffer to begin with. FLtrooper had the standard A3 suspension. The difference is what I am interested in.
> 
> Also, FLtrooper suspects that the A3 H&R sportspring to be different from the S3 H&R sportspring.


Visually the springs are different, the A3 springs don't have the tighter progressive coils compared to the S3 sport springs. I will swap mine out within the next few weeks. I will get comparison photos against the stock springs when I have it all apart.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

also interested to hear how they are compared to standard suspension

I was also thinking of upgrading shocks at the same time...


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

FLtrooper said:


> Visually the springs are different, the A3 springs don't have the tighter progressive coils compared to the S3 sport springs. I will swap mine out within the next few weeks. I will get comparison photos against the stock springs when I have it all apart.


Pleaase do! Also drive it though speed bumps and find out if it makes any bumpstop noises!

I kinda wanna pull the trigger on a set but I still have my doubts...

Thanks!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

bz0n3 said:


> Pleaase do! Also drive it though speed bumps and find out if it makes any bumpstop noises!
> 
> I kinda wanna pull the trigger on a set but I still have my doubts...
> 
> Thanks!


I had my doubts too but after seeing them I actually feel better. These are going on my A3 which is actually my wife's DD. If she doesn't like them I'm sure she will let me know. She also has a picky ear so if they make unusual noises she will instantly yell at me.

I figured for just over $230 shipped I couldn't go wrong!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

VWNCC said:


> Your review isn't applicable as you have an S3, so your stock suspension and damper are already a lot stiffer to begin with. FLtrooper had the standard A3 suspension. The difference is what I am interested in.
> 
> Also, FLtrooper suspects that the A3 H&R sportspring to be different from the S3 H&R sportspring.


darn, here I am trying to be helpful.

perhaps you can add your vehicle and location in your profile!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> darn, here I am trying to be helpful.


I found your post to be very informative and ultimately went with H&R springs based on your impressions. I knew there were some minor differences between the A3 and S3 but figured that because they both shared the same MQB design that the suspension differences would only be valveing and or spring rates. 

I was surprised at the physical difference in springs. It appears the S3 has a shorter strut design which also allows the springs to be replaced without removing an axle. 

If the stars align, I will attempt mine on Sunday.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

FLtrooper said:


> I found your post to be very informative and ultimately went with H&R springs based on your impressions. I knew there were some minor differences between the A3 and S3 but figured that because they both shared the same MQB design that the suspension differences would only be valveing and or spring rates.
> 
> I was surprised at the physical difference in springs. It appears the S3 has a shorter strut design which also allows the springs to be replaced without removing an axle.
> 
> If the stars align, I will attempt mine on Sunday.


ahhhh good luck mate! that's awesome.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> darn, here I am trying to be helpful.
> 
> perhaps you can add your vehicle and location in your profile!! :thumbup::beer:


OOOOOO, you were helpful. It for sure gave us hope regarding the H&R sportspring. It was just not 100% applicable. :beer:

I am just so picky about the ride quality. I love how comfortable the standard A3 suspension is. I just don't want to deviate too much from that, so I really need a review from someone going from the A3 standard to the A3 H&R sportspring to be sure.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

If you are looking at just springs. Consider www.msskits.com as well. They will be developing an A/S3 kit shortly. 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mss-kits-enhanced-car-suspension-systems

The TT crowd raves about this kits. Numerous members have multiple kits upgrading over time.


----------



## mikeygar (Nov 14, 2014)

Have Eibachs on order, will chime in once i get them installed along with my rims


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

I recently installed the H&R sport springs on my A3. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7121872-H-amp-R-Sport-Springs-MQB-8V-A3-Installed

:thumbup:


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

mikeygar said:


> Have Eibachs on order, will chime in once i get them installed along with my rims


you ordered from Eibach USA? do you have the part #?

springs are not available on their website and when i spoke to them on the phone , they mentioned it won't be until late Q1 2015.


----------



## mikeygar (Nov 14, 2014)

tekmo said:


> you ordered from Eibach USA? do you have the part #?
> 
> springs are not available on their website and when i spoke to them on the phone , they mentioned it won't be until late Q1 2015.


ordered from Eibach dealer here in the Philippines who placed the order directly with Germany. We got so confused with the part numbers because there are so many variations for the A3 MQB platform, and still am not so sure if what we ordered was correct. The part number we ordered was 10-15-021-04-22. It's supposed to arrive sometime in March so will update how things go once I get them. 

My car is a TDI FWD 2.0 btw.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I've been driving on the h&r sport springs for a few weeks now. and I'm really happy.


----------

